# Diarrhea common for old dogs?



## Mika140

I have a 13.5 year old GSD (1/2 yrs count at this age  She has been very healthy her whole life and the type of dog that could tolerate just about any kind of food (dog & human). However, over the last 3-4 months, she's had intermittent diarrhea. 

We've done full panel blood testing, stool samples, xrays and everything looks great. She is still in early stages of what we believe to be DM, but it is a very slow progression so far. 

I tried her on Honest Kitchen (she didn't like it), Sojos (didn't like her) and ended up back with a very moderate normal kibble. Still the intermittent diarrhea. The only thing that works well for her is i/d canned. I just picked up some i/d dry though and will give that a go for a bit to see if it helps.

No major changes in stress levels either. There are times that she gets stressed when I have our other dog out in the yard, but it's nothing different from the past 4 + yrs.

So I'm wondering if this is just somewhat common with older dogs? Do their systems become this fragile at some point? Or any other thoughts for what could be going on?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Your girl sounds very similar to mine. "Annie" is almost 14. I suspect she has the beginning of DM. She obviously has some rear end weakness. Her bladder control is still good, but she has a few poo accidents. She doesn't realize she has to go until it is too late. I try to take her out frequently and that helps. She has had periodic diarrhea. I have no idea why. Like your dog - stool samples were normal. I found that it sometimes coincided with her monthly interceptor. I have stopped giving it to her. I also have had to play around with various foods. She is allergic to chicken, and seems to do best on the fish formulas. Currently, she is on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. I say find what works best for her and stick with that. Best of luck to you. We have to keep our old girls going.


----------



## sharkey19

Older dogs can have a little more trouble digesting food. You just have to do your best to find a food that is highly digestible for her, since it sounds like you did the full work up to check for other problems.


----------



## msvette2u

A stool sample would be in order, to have a vet analyze. She could have just about anything going on but don't rule out parasites.


----------



## BlackGSD

I've had several older dogs over the years, (Oldest lived to be 17yo.) and none had any diarrhea issues


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

OP already had blood and stool samples tested and everything looked good.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy is 11 and 11 months old. No diaherra but often the opposite problem.Daisy has had more issues peeing in the house and not often in the past 6 months. She to has beginings of HD we think. I watch what she eats more and she seems to need amore bland diet. Sounds as though you are doing everything to rule out med issues. Im begining to think dogs are like us; at 30 I could eat pizza,drink beer and no indigestion now at 49 not so much. Daisy seems to need a more set schedule Its strange as she was the the dog who ate a plate full of jalopeno poppers ,no problem now needs a bland diet w/ very select people food.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama did develop digestive problems as a senior. Kibble really didn't seem to work well for her when she was older. I ended up making her food by hand and she did fine on that.


----------



## sharkey19

You could try adding some low fat cottage cheese to her diet. It is a source of highly digestible protein.


----------



## Mika140

Thanks for the thoughts & suggestions! We also had trouble with the solid poop "sneaking up on her." I think we usually notice it's coming before she does  Fortunately, we've got a pretty good schedule down and we have decreased/eliminated the solid poop accidents inside the house. On a funny note, one day she set off our CO/explosive gas alarm - I came running downstairs when I heard it go off, to see her just finishing a poop - she laid one right in front of the alarm. Had kind of a sheepish look on her face - she really can't control it.

Guess I'll see how the i/d kibble works for her. So far, nothing else seems to be bland enough for her.


----------



## Mika140

Also, forgot to add that from info my vet gave me, it looked like interceptor/frontline are not recommended for dogs w/ DM. I think it's because they increase immune responsiveness. 

The only product I know of that doesn't do that and which is recommended for DM dogs is revolution.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Mika140 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts & suggestions! We also had trouble with the solid poop "sneaking up on her." I think we usually notice it's coming before she does  Fortunately, we've got a pretty good schedule down and we have decreased/eliminated the solid poop accidents inside the house. On a funny note, one day she set off our CO/explosive gas alarm - I came running downstairs when I heard it go off, to see her just finishing a poop - she laid one right in front of the alarm. Had kind of a sheepish look on her face - she really can't control it.
> 
> Guess I'll see how the i/d kibble works for her. So far, nothing else seems to be bland enough for her.


I'm sorry for laughing, but that is just hilarious. Poor girl. 

Sounds like we are in the same boat. A little while ago, I clipped on Annie's leash, grabbed a poo bag, had my hand on the door knob......Nope, didn't make it out the door. SIGH! Like you said, trying to keep a schedule definitely helps. 

Thanks for the heads-up about the interceptor. Glad I'm not giving it to Annie any more.


----------

